# Best lead for running/biking with your GSD



## manther21 (Aug 12, 2008)

We currently use a pinch collar with her when we go on walks, but Im nervous about when we start jogging. What would be better for her? I know about the bike attachments, and will look into those. I just didnt know if maybe a halter would be better for running.

Any suggestions? :crazy:


----------



## OzarksGSD (Feb 28, 2010)

I am not an expert but I think it's better for your dog to associate pulling with a harness and not with a collar. I run both my GSDs in skijoring fashion with harnesses and they both know it is acceptable to pull when the "gang line" is attached to the harness but not OK to pull when a lead is attached to the collar. Both of them pull like a freight train when on harness, but will walk beside me in typical fashion without pulling when on a lead/collar.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

oooooooo, skijoring! I can't wait to move back up north to try it!

When we bike with Minnie she is on her flat collar. She heels by the bike, so she's not pulling. When we do any kind of work where she can pull we have her on a harness so she knows it's ok. My Dh jogs with her on her flat collar and she trots along nicely.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

OzarksGSD said:


> I am not an expert but I think it's better for your dog to associate pulling with a harness and not with a collar. I run both my GSDs in skijoring fashion with harnesses and they both know it is acceptable to pull when the "gang line" is attached to the harness but not OK to pull when a lead is attached to the collar. Both of them pull like a freight train when on harness, but will walk beside me in typical fashion without pulling when on a lead/collar.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Think OzarksGSD may be right about this. I'd definitely work with the bike attachments by Springer. They've been doing this for years..









Amazon.com: Springer Bike Leash-Let 'em RUN-Dogs love SPRINGER from the very first moment: Kitchen & Dining they have them for sale at over $40 off!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I always use a harness when I bike with my dogs. It's much safer and more comfortable.
I'd also recommend either one of the bike attachments for dogs or getting a bikejoring setup. Biking and holding a leash is not safe.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I run and bike my dog on a pinch collar and do not allow any pulling. I personally do not like the bike attachments because the dogs pull and I want my dog to just run and not waste effort pulling. I feel it's much harder on them as they don't generally pull straight and any twisting motion is hard on the joints. You definitely have to have good control and be very aware of what's going on when you bike without the attachment as you can be yanked off.

The attachments are nice in that your dog isn't likely to pull you off the bike and you can have both hands on the handlebars. I have seen people use buckle collars and harnesses on the attachments with equal success.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I would be very afraid to jog and bike with any kind of head halter. One bad movement at high speed and the dog can easily snap something in the neck.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should teach your dog to heel
on and off leash so when you jog
it'll be a peice of cake.


----------

